# Need ! Person For Aug 19TH P&S Charter Trip



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Due to a cancellation we have one opening for the P&S charter trip on Fri. Aug 19th. You can PM me for the details. This is going to be a great trip.:fishing:

GOING ON TRIP

Wanderboy - 2

MetroMan - 1

Gnatman - 1

Catman - 1

Saintjde - Military Duty - Had To Cancel


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW, 140 views and no one takers. I guess Friday is bad for the working man. Someone is missing the opportunity to go on a great trip. BTW if you're from Baltimore I'll pick you up.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

Nick, heard my BIL Andy already talked to you yesterday. looking forward to the trip. <-- you forget to mention :beer:, that's why no takers...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmm... Full day? Half day?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wanderboy said:


> Nick, heard my BIL Andy already talked to you yesterday. looking forward to the trip. <-- you forget to mention :beer:, that's why no takers...


Hey beer's OK on the charter.:beer: Boats, water and hard liquor just don't play well together.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> Hmmm... Full day? Half day?


Full day of catching.:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dang, if this had been this Friday, I'd have been all over it like white on rice!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll see if I can get off work.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> I'll see if I can get off work.


Thanks Dude, that would be great.


----------



## prettygeek (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Catman did you get a 4th yet?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Forgot to reply...

I have to work, so no-go for me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> Forgot to reply...
> 
> I have to work, so no-go for me.


dude I appreciate the reply. Maybe next time.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

prettygeek said:


> Hey Catman did you get a 4th yet?


Actually the charter is for 6 and as of now we only have 5 going. Are you interested in joining us for a great catching trip?


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Can we smoke? Ill go if we can smoke some cuz im not a drinker im smoker


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

yongin18 said:


> Can we smoke? Ill go if we can smoke some cuz im not a drinker im smoker


 Absolutely you can smoke. If we couldn't smoke I wouldn't be going either. That's the reason I hate to fly. So I'll count you in. Now we have a full charter. That's great. I'll PM you with the necessary info. Thanks for going. BTW if you're referring to any type of happy weed it's forbidden. You'd be putting the captain's license in jeopardy.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not the smartest man in the world, but I think he might be talking about left-handed cigarettes.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

yongin18 said:


> Can we smoke? Ill go if we can smoke some cuz im not a drinker im smoker


As long as it's not weed. It would put the captains license and boat in jeopardy.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

"left handed cigarettes" .... like that one.. good thing none of us are cops.. wait..


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh no, the cops are here!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

catman said:


> As long as it's not weed. It would put the captains license and boat in jeopardy.


Catman that is part of our speech upon departure. No illegal drugs because they lock you and me up and Im not going to jail for anyone the coast guard has a zero tolerance policy.


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

dang i didn't kno boat was tha bad;;;that's my i surf fish i guess....so i don have to worry about putting others in jeopardy;; sorry guys;;


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

yongin18 said:


> dang i didn't kno boat was tha bad;;;that's my i surf fish i guess....so i don have to worry about putting others in jeopardy;; sorry guys;;


I appreciate you asking earlier and we've prevented an unwanted situation. Thanks and enjoy your surf fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

prettygeek said:


> Hey Catman did you get a 4th yet?


The 6th spot is available if you want to join us. It's going to be a great catching trip. We'd sure like you to join us. I see you live in Baltimore so you can ride with me and a few others. I drive an Expedition so there's plenty of room.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Still have one spot open. A few have been interested by nothing firm. I'm closing this out Wednesday evening and if we still have 5, then it will be a 5 person charter which is cool.:fishing:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking forward to this...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> Looking forward to this...


You and me both my friend. Finally able to put some faces with names. We're going to have a fun trip.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

Nick can you email my brother-in-law or PM me the carpool location for Friday trip? looking forward to it! 

been catching a few white perch and mini rock fish since Sunday. and yeah, took home 3 blue crab. also saw 2 skate pulled up. very happy fisherman so far.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wanderboy said:


> Nick can you email my brother-in-law or PM me the carpool location for Friday trip? looking forward to it!
> 
> been catching a few white perch and mini rock fish since Sunday. and yeah, took home 3 blue crab. also saw 2 skate pulled up. very happy fisherman so far.


PM with directions sent. Call me after 6:00 PM this evening.


----------



## fishing_junkie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Any picture of your trip*

Guy, any good pictures of this trip. I'd like to see what you all caught.
If you had big game fish than I'll to smoke the same stuff you'll were smoking.


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha, They haven't went out yet and i don't understand the rest.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

lol...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

smoking on the boat ALWAYS brings in the big game fish. lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

EJ20 said:


> Haha, They haven't went out yet and i don't understand the rest.


I think someone has our trips mixed up. As for the rest go back and read some of the posts about smoking on board.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck to you all.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the *GOOD LUCK* shout out Tracker. I'll post pics of the trip and hopefully they'll be catching pics and not just fishing pics.:fishing:


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like everything worked out, yea good luck. I'll just wait for photos =( haha


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

catman and gang, good luck tommrrow and have fun!


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

good luck.. save some for the rest of us


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys we really appreciate all the *GOOD LUCK* shout outs. Hope to have some good catching pics to post. It's time to hit the rack now as *0 DARK 2:45* come early.:fishing:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Boy did we end up having a good day out there on the bay. The day started slow, but ended in a fury. Leaving deale, we headed across the bay toward the choptank river to get spot for live lining. This turned out to be quite the chore. There were tons of boats there with the same goal in mind, but for some reason, the pickings were slow for everyone. When we did catch spot, they were in the 9" class. Great for the table, not so much for live lining. Into the live well they went regardless for plan B.*

Andy and Sam worked to get us on the bait fish. We repositioned quite a few times, hitting a couple of different locations. With about 20 in the well, we headed off to execute plan b, chunking.*

We arrived at our striper location, amongst plenty other boat. Everyone had the same idea today. They found a decent set of marks on the fish finder and we dropped anchor. By the way, Andy gave me some instruction on interpreting the fish finder. Hopefully I can put it to good use when on the kayak soon. Anyways...we began fishing for stripers.*

Some chunked, others live lined. Some weighted, others unweighted. Despite the firestorm on the fish finder, the bite was slow. *We eventually began catching nice stripers though. There's nothing like that feeling of that hit after you've been waiting for a while. We picked up nice fish here and there. Nothing fast nor furious, but catching nonetheless.*

We fished here for a few hours. After a while, we were informed that SOMEBODY in our party had three bananas in their bag. Now we realized why the hell the fishing was slow. *Shame on him. We tossed the bananas overboard with haste. Within the next few minutes, we boated two fish. Mother ****er!*

After while, we limited out with 11 stripers ranging from 19" to 25" (two for each angler and one for the boat). Good eating size. I also caught a decent sized blue fish on a bkd that I was jigging...tipped with cut bait.*

After striper fishing, we trolled for Spanish mackerel. The trip suddenly changed pace. Sam and Andy found the fish, and it was instant chaos...in the good way. Multiple knockdowns while we worked around flocks of birds crashing the bait fish. We picked up a few pesky small blues, so Sam bumped up the speed a notch to have our lures only be hit by Spanish. It worked like a charm. We landed six Spanish mackerel, two of them being citation fish.*

Despite the slow start, it ended up being a great trip. Sam & Andy run a good operation and they definitely worked to put us on the fish. I dont have any pics, but I'm sure others will post pics soon. Andy cleaned the fish when we got back to the dock in Deale. We all had a good time. It was fun fishing with/learning from Andy and Sam.*


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Pardon the asterisks. I typed this report in "notes" on my iPad then pasted it. Dunno why it does that


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

as always, great report.. looking forward to tomorrow's trip


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice catch guys!! I was waiting for this report all day. lol


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Amazing trip guys.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

metro and gang wanna hear the kicker about the spot? I found them this evening but still not as steady as it was just a week or so ago. heck even 3 days ago.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks. Oh, the spanish macks went 24 & 25 inches for the citations. 

Gogorome, you guys are gonna have fun. I hope the weather holds out for yall


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

transamsam98 said:


> metro and gang wanna hear the kicker about the spot? I found them this evening but still not as steady as it was just a week or so ago. heck even 3 days ago.


lol go figure


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah but yall made out like bandits with the weather i got the snot kicked out of me this evening and a free shower without the soap!! It was a great days bud and look foreward to doing it again sometime and maybe ill see ya out there in the secret spot.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

What a great group, It was a pleasure to have you guys. Looking forward to doing it again my friends !


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Great report Metro


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Merto Man thanks for that great and accurate report. It was spot on. Andy and Sam worked their butts off to keep us on fish. They're the best. Wanderboy AKA Andy took a ton of pics and hopefully he'll post a few. He's driving back to the Detroit area today so it may take a day or two before we see them. I'd just like to say that the guys on the trip are tops in my book. I can't wait to fish with them again.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Opps! Need to make a correction. Wanderboy is John not Andy. Andy lives is Ellicott City and is John's brother-in-law. My bad.:redface:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just putting a name to faces in the photo:
From L to R we have MetroMan AKA Langston, Catman AKA Nick, Andy, Wanderboy AKA John, and last but not least Gnatman AKA Marty.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Great report! Great catch!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice catch, everyone looks happy. Thats a good thing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well guys, you've seen what a wonderful catching trip we had. I'm already thing about a P&S *ROCKTOBER* trip. I'll be posting something later in the week about it.:fishing:


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey catman, please make the next trip on a Sunday, so i can join you guys this time.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Andy, Sam, and George.. GREAT job... thanks for takin the family out on a beautiful day and putting us on the fish.. gotta give em due respect for diligence in finding the fish and quality customer service.. looking forward to the next trip!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

EJ20 said:


> Hey catman, please make the next trip on a Sunday, so i can join you guys this time.


Sorry but I only fish during the week, Mon thru Fri. My weekends are devoted to my family and that often includes fishing with them. I don't know what kind of work you do but perhaps with a months notice you can schedule a personal the day off.:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

gogorome, that's a great catch with a nice mix of fish. You're so right when you said _ "Andy, Sam, and George.. GREAT job... thanks for takin the family out on a beautiful day and putting us on the fish.. gotta give em due respect for diligence in finding the fish and quality customer service.. looking forward to the next trip!"_ I'm already thinking about my next trip with them.:fishing:


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

Home!

Picture worth a 1000 words (and I was the banana man - i got the biggest Rock of the day, few min after the banana were tossed overboard).

the day starts at 6am, little breeze. by the time we got to the spot for spot (aka Rock bait), the "popular spot" is already a parking lot.









and headed out to the Rock spot, and sun came out. I think i saw Fish God smiling.









and we are setting on top of the Rocks. 









One of rock, went under the boat, but we got it eventually. 









and then we moved to get some Spanish Mackerel, the action was like the Movie Fast & Furious. a few double headers even (some has to toss back because of the size).







. 

And then my Bro-inlaw caught the 25" mackerel, 







. 
when the fish was in air, before landed on the boat, it split out the bait fish in its mouth, it was quit a scene - Cap. Andy has to clean the deck out, of couse, sucks for him, but i thought that fun as $hit.

At the end of the day, all fish lined up for a group photo before going home with 5 very happy fishermen. i know for a fact, a few fish already went to a very happy place now.










V
-john D.


PS: and YES, all fish are above legal size; and Cap. Andy (he got some sick jokes to tell) & Mate Sam (ask him about the Banana boat myth) are awesome!


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

Great report, glad to see Macs in the water.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Wanderboy I've found a Profile Picture for you.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice pics, sounds like a fun trip. Can't believe someone brought bananas on the boat! lol


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

PS: and YES, all fish are above legal size; and Cap. Andy (he got some sick jokes to tell) & Mate Sam (ask him about the Banana boat myth) are awesome! 


 Sam is not a mate he is a captain. When we fish togather he is usually calling the shots and we would both rather work the back of the boat than run it


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

My spanish mack fillets. I vacuum sealed them for refridgeration on Friday.

















Cooked them yesterday. I wanted to do them on the grill, but living in a condo...I settled for the broiler.










I coated the skin side with olive oil. The top was seasoned with Zatarans Creole Seasoning, oregano, and a little bit of butter which melted in nicely. Broiled the fillets for about 10-15 minutes or so...










The family loved it. Its impressive to me that these two fillets fed a family of four...with leftovers. We just had rice & spinach along side.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

turboandy said:


> Sam is not a mate he is a captain. When we fish togather he is usually calling the shots and we would both rather work the back of the boat than run it


 It's not often you get two top notch captains together on the same boat. You guys are the best and have a customer for life. Thanks again for the great, fun and catching trip.:fishing:


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*It was GREAT to...*

...get to put a face to the handles. I had a GREAT time, and yes, Cap'ns Andy and Sam are first rate. You also have another lifetime customer in me.
Cat - looking forward to a GREAT Rocktober!

You other P & S'ers are missing the boat (I know, I know - bad pun), if you don't go out with Andy and/or Sam.

Thanks again A & S. :beer:


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

MetroMan said:


> The family loved it. Its impressive to me that these two fillets fed a family of four...with leftovers. We just had rice & spinach along side.


we had the mackerel, 1st time for the family. everyone agreed that's some good eating fish! screw the rocks, go for a mackerel charter trip instead, i say.


----------

